# Anybody on here swing? Best way to swing????



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

I registered on a swingers forum or mesage board. I put a picture of my wife on there and we have recieved alot of requests to meet up with swinging couples. What are the do's and don'ts of swinging? Would it be best to just start off with a single chick to join in or go for the full swing with another couple? I personally would like just a chick with my wife and me. Another dude isn't cool. Any thoughts on this topic?


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

the best way to swing is decided by the couple who are swinging . the best way to decide is to sit down and discuss honestly with your partner what you are ok with , what you are not ok with , what you would like to do , what you would not like to do . honesty is the most important part , followed closely by communication . 
i am curious why it is that you think another girl joining is cool and another guy joining is not cool ? not that there is anything wrong with it just curious as to why . that is of course something you have to discuss with your wife . maybe she is cool with a guy but thinks it is not cool with a girl . 
i am also curious what it is that you are looking for in your swinging ? do you just want what every man wants , a 3some with 2 women ? or do you actually want to explore your sexual desires and interests with your partner . 
it is very important to be honest . if you are not honest swinging will most definitely have a negative effect on your marriage . but if you are both honest and communicate with each other swinging will enhance it more than you could imagine.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

The thing you need to understand that most couples are looking for a single woman so they are hard to find but hopefully you will get lucky.If you are not cool with another guy then DO NOT GET A COUPLE and expect the other guy not to want your wife because he will and that will causes problems between you and your wife big time plus the other couples will be ANGRY.

First talk to your wife and know 100 percent she is into everything and how she feels about a signle woman or couple and what she feels comfertable doing wih the other couple which you should also idsscuss with the other couple so you are all on ths same page. You need to remember they also have their wants. You might want to meet the couple at a nutral place like a bar, someplace not to loud so you can make sure if you all like each other. You need to talk about protection so that is made clear.

I also tell people go to your local swingers clubon couples night because YOU DO NOT HAVE TO EXCHANGE PARTNERS and there is no pressure but you can get a feel off things and see if swinging is for you. 

I would also say go ask at the swinger baord because you have people who are a lot more into it.This probably the wrong place to ask about swinging but good luck with the other reponses.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Wake up! the post is two years old, and no one answered then. TG


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This post is way too old to resurrect.


----------

